# Schrift in Firefox verstellt



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich hab irgendwie was in meinem Firefox verstellt und weiß nicht wie ich das wieder normal bekomme.
Bei mir werden alle möglichen Angaben in bold und serif angezeigt. Als Beispiel die URL-Adresse und die Tabtitel.
Wäre jemand so nett und würde mir erklären wo ich das wieder zurück stellen kann?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Maik (15. Mai 2010)

Hi.





Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> ich hab irgendwie was in meinem Firefox verstellt und weiß nicht wie ich das wieder normal bekomme.
> [...] Als Beispiel die URL-Adresse und die Tabtitel.


*about:config*, *userChrome.css* (CSS für FF-Benutzeroberfläche) und/oder die Wahl eines anderen FF-Themes klammere ich  jetzt mal aus, denn hieran würdest du dich zumindest erinnern, dort etwas verstellt zu haben, bist du sicher, dass dies von einer Umstellung im Firefox herrührt?

Bei mir ändert sich beispielsweise nichts in besagten Fenstersegmenten, wenn ich an seinen Schrifteinstellungen schraube, denn die beziehen sich auf die geladenen Inhalte, und nicht auf sein Anwendungsfenster selbst.

Oder gibt's da etwa ein weiteres lustiges Add-On für Firefox, das sowas ermöglicht?

Ansonsten solltest du vielleicht deine Systemeinstellungen bzgl. der Schrift kontrollieren.

mfg Maik


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Hast oder hattest Du zufälligerweise ein anderes Theme installiert?

Ansonsten.....
FirefoxWiki: Benutzeroberfläche verändern

Ich weiss nicht wie es unter Mac ist, aber unter Windows gibt es per default nur eine "userChrome-example.css".
Wenn Du also eine "userChrome.css" findest, *könnte* es ein Anzeichen für benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen sein.
Du könntest auch nur nach "userChrome" suchen und mal auf das Datum der letzten Änderung achten.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]


Maik hat gesagt.:


> Oder gibt's da etwa ein weiteres lustiges Add-On für Firefox, das sowas ermöglicht?


ChromEdit
[/edit]


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ein neues theme hab ich nicht installiert. Aber ich glaube das vorhin irgend ein kleines Fenster öffen war. In Applemail ist mir das schon öfter passiert mit cmd+t. Aber dieser shortcut öffnet ja im FF ein neues Tab und nicht die Einstellung für die Schrift.
Tja auf jedenfall hab ich jetzt überall im Browser, abgesehen von den Webseiten so eine fette, kursive Schriftt. Das nervt echt .

Werd eure Links mal durchackern.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
also scheinbar haben sich doch auch Schriften auf Webseiten verstellt.
Also Problem ist doch noch da. Ich hab grad eine HTML E-mail geschrieben in der auch die Univers per CSS mit eingestellt ist und es wird die extended angezeigt anstadt der normalen Univers 55.
Kann sein dass das kein Browser Problem ist sondern eher eine Fehleinstellung im Betriebssystem. Das Problem tritt unter OS X 10.63 auf.

Für weitere Denkanstöße, wie ich das Problem beseitigen kann, wäre ich dankbar.

Viele Grüße


----------

